# Roundcube ISPConfig Plugins Soap Error: autoresponder_end_date_isgreater



## GregorXD (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich habe wiedermal ein Problem.
Nach meinem Serverumzug habe ich auch Roundcube aktualisiert und auch die Plugins für ISPConfig,
ich habe sicherheitshalber einen neuen entfernten Benutzer angelegt und nun stehe ich vor folgendem Problem beim ändern von Spamfiltereinstellungen, Passwort beim ändern von Automatischer Nachricht kommt der folgende Fehler:
Soap Error: autoresponder_end_date_isgreater
Ich bin nicht draufgekommen was es ist ich habe dem Benutzer nun sogar mehr Rechte eingeräumt.

Danke im Vorraus
LG
Gregor


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Sep. 2016)

Welche ISPConfig und Roundcube Plugin Version benutzt Du?


----------



## GregorXD (2. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe es bei git geladen die letzte Version ca vor einem Monat:
https://github.com/w2c/ispconfig3_roundcube
Vielleicht noch zu erwähnen der Server ist hinter einem NAT bei einem Proxmox Server
Ich musst daher den localhost ohne verschlüsselung weitergeben an roundcube


----------



## robotto7831a (2. Sep. 2016)

Welche ISPConfig Version nutzt Du?


----------



## GregorXD (2. Sep. 2016)

ISPConfig 3.1dev auf Debian 8


----------



## robotto7831a (2. Sep. 2016)

Das ist ein Problem von den Plugins und nicht von ISPConfig.

Es gibt dazu auch schon einen Bugreport.

https://github.com/w2c/ispconfig3_roundcube/issues/57


----------



## GregorXD (7. Sep. 2016)

Danke,
okay weiß man schon eine Lösung um dies zu beheben oder muss man warten bis es vom Autor aktualisiert wird?


----------



## nightcode (7. Sep. 2016)

Die letzte Info dazu war meines Wissens nach, dass die Remote.php von ISPConfig 3.1 Dev noch ungetestet ist, sonst hätte ich mich auch schon einmal dran gesetzt.


----------



## Till (7. Sep. 2016)

Die remote Funktionen sind seit einigen Wochen final fertig, der Migrator (der alle funktionen verwendet) läuft einwandfrei mit 3.1, also muss soweit alles gehen.


----------



## GregorXD (7. Sep. 2016)

okay sollte ich ispconfig wieder updaten? ich habe 3.1 vom 29. Juli ca


----------



## jmzbeki (24. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe auch das problem, habe aber die git_stable heute aktualisiert, bei mir kann unter roundcube auch kein fetchmail oder passwort sehen, bzw die plugins sind nicht vorhanden.


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Sep. 2016)

Wenn man sich diesen Change anschaut, dann ist dort wohl eine Versionsabfrage.


----------



## jmzbeki (24. Sep. 2016)

Heißt das ich muss die php dateien kopieren und unter plugins hinzufügen??


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Sep. 2016)

Das bedeutet, dass der Entwickler der Plugins, welche nicht von ISPConfig entwickelt werden, seine Skripte anpassen muss.  Du bist für das Problem eigentlich im falschen Forum. Oben der Link in meinem Posting führt dich zu dem entsprechenden Bugreport.


----------



## GregorXD (27. Sep. 2016)

seit heute ist ispconfig 3.1 stabil vielleicht machen die Entwickler etwas damit es geht


----------

